# The Department of Positive Out of Body Possibilities



## tim484848 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an idea on how we can communicate with future out of body afterlife people, and I need help in explaining it better.

Thank you for reading my thoughts,
Tim


----------



## JohnN (Jan 16, 2008)

Write something down and share it and people may comment.


----------



## tim484848 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you John N.,

Where would you like me to start?


:5stars:


Once apon a time I was laying in my parents gravel driveway as a little boy, soaking up the sun around my ball cap, thinking about my little Hot Wheels, and how life is so good, or would you like to know about my out of body experience, or the fact that I was in the middle of a practise shot in 8-ball, and this thought came over me, and gave me the feeling that they wanted to communicate, and they were expecting me to help in tha field some how.

I thought the idea was crazy, but I was also surprized when I had this thought, since I was right in the middle of analyzing this shot from the inside out, and the next thing I know I am having this Noah Ark type of message.

Like I said, I thought it as crazy, but I did respect the way the message was presented.

At this point of my life I was really into analyzing 8-ball, and then after remembering about my out of body state, a few years earlier, I decided to devote some time to analyzing this idea just because of the messenger, and no other reason. I geuss you could say it became a part of my bucket of life, and I just started watching things, and getting these thoughts like I was working toward something, but I did not know what it was until I started interacting with other people.


Lets have a quick court case about my idea, and you decide.

Before we get started, ask your self if you should be on the jourey?

Have you been brain washed by a religion?

Do you believe in Heaven and Hell?

If at any time during this trial, you feel that it could be possible, would you welcome the idea of trying my idea at that time?

Fact:

1) Science at this time can not tell you if it is possible or not for people after they die, to float out side their bodies, and stay there in that state forever.
they just do not know, and they have no real plans to try and find out.

2) Science knows that energy can not be made, destroyed, it can only change form.

3) Science don't know what is inside energy

4) After reviewing what sciene knows and don't know, it is safe to say, that anything to do with my idea will fall in an area, that will not break any science laws. The fact is, I will actually be using information that science already knows, to help this case.

Anybody off the street as a witness:

Do you swear to tell the truth and nothing but the truth, so help you?

Do you feel you think with in your body?

Are you the only person thinking inside your body?

Who is the one responsible for making sure your heart is working every day?

Who is the one that is always taking you out of pain and into pleasure?

Do you know how fast the Earth is moving as you read my thoughts?

Do you know of anything on this Earth that does not have a right or left to it?

Would it be save to say that their is an inside to your thoughts?

Do you feel you survive in your thoughts?

600,000,000 people will have an out of body experience in their life time. and that does not include all the past people and theire experiences, or the people of the future.

It is safe to say, that out of body experiences are a constance, just like wet dreams are, and you see all the things that happen from that. A lot of transfer of energy.

Thomas A Edison believed that it was possible to communicate with the dead, but he would not build anything, unless he thought he could sell it, and after seing what type of responce I am getting, I cansee why he would shelve the idea, not to mention the President at the time, was going out of his way to make fun of the idea. I believe at the time, and with the right mind set, some might be afraid of what dirty laundry might be brought up about them for an example, like O.J., Kennidy. and the whole Monica thing.
What ever the reason, I believe now it can be sold, if it is explained correctly.

What's in it for you!

I could run for office on this idea, as well on the customer service ticket.

What is the customer service ticket? That is where most Americans feel we are in now. The fast food industry, where the customer or voter is always right.

My number one sloagan would be, "What can I do to make you happy?"

This would not be hard, because I really do want to make people happy, I love to analyze and solve problems all the way down to the lowest empathy level, or so far out of the box, that anything is possible.

Just with the tools that my idea will solve, makes it worth trying, not to mention the idea, and how to do it is all free.

My idea will help in wars, if it don't stop them as well.

My idea will lower crime

will help Homeland Security, not to mention we should explore my idea, just to make sure another country does not use it on us.

My idea will help in all types of crimes

My idea will help our economy

My idea will turn into a time share in the future, just like using he Internet, or a cell phone.

My idea will help our energy problem

My idea will bring you wealth 

My idea will change how you look at things in the future

My idea will be explained better by future out of body afterlife people.

Thank you for reading my thoughts, and how I tell them,

Tim


----------



## DeeKing (Jan 24, 2008)

Tim,

You make it sound like you think 'out of body' experiences are a radical idea.  It is a natural fact of life, as is 'afterlife'.  Accepted by numerous people in every country in the world (you quote 600 million) so why would the idea have to be sold?

Most cultures have sectors that communicate with the 'dead' and very few people nowadays will totally disregard this.  Most will even relate their own, or friends experiences, although there is a tendancy not to want to get involved.

Even with the living, thoughts are a live thing and communicate freely for those who listen.....

Ivor


----------



## tim484848 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dear DeeKing,

I know how we can communicate with future out of body afterlife people in a way that can be measured on the Internet, and I know how we can do it for free.

Preceived pain, preceived pleasure and measurable friction.

I know pain, I have set up with my mouth wide open, as the dentist drilled for the 999 time it seams, but I have also felt the pleasure of life, and yes I don't live that type of life now, but that is because I have always loved the home, regardless if you can eat off my floors or not, there is tomatoes, pickles, chips all over the place, just kdding, I am capable of doing that as well, I just worry that somebody out there is expecting me to be serious all the time, and I worry way too much about what other people think, when I am in the public eye. Bring me down, that has been a burden on me for years, and thanks to laying down on this thread, and telling you my internal problems, i feel better.

People like me, we don't complain, we just don't come back.

With this topic, I decided to try something different. I decided to tell my story, but at the same time, inform people about my idea, and let them decide if they are interested or not.

I have noticed some things about my topic on all the different sites the topic is at. 

It is very rare, that anybody ever agrees with me about my idea, even though I am at a point in the topic, that I can tell you exactly how it can be done, with out having to go into details, and they still can not except that. 
I guess these are the people who inner thoughts, understand me, but they don't want to go public with it.

That tells me that we could vote on issues about my topic, and depending on how well I can sell it, will decide if it can happen or not.

Fantacy creates reality, and once the right brain has freedom away from the preasures of the left brain, it is free to change life as we know it, because everything comes down to friction, and friction can be measured.

I can never truly say that my idea will never work, unless somebody knows why it will never work, and they have the ability to explain it, that anybody walking down the street or me could understand it.

At this time, there is nobody who can explain that my idea can not work, and since my idea can be done as soon as today, and done for free, then why not do it.

Think of what you would not want to see if it was allowed to be done.

think what you would like to se if it could be done, and you see my future.

Nobody is going to be harder on me, than myself, and my goal is to stand outof the way, as my inner thoughts do that.

This topic, and everything that will be associated with it in the future,

Will only make us better today.

One of my goals in life is to inform everybody on Earth of the future as a result of my idea, and how I see it playing out correctly to the masses.

If air was just air, and energy was just energy, I would not bring this up, but it is not, and now you got me.


Thank you for reading my thoughts,

Tim


----------



## Cipher2 (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe in life after death.  A lot of people do.  Have you seen a medium at work for example? your writing is a little confusing since you do not stick to a logical thread and so it is hard to understand.  I have communicated with the "dead" myself.  They speak to us every day.


----------



## Wallmaker (Feb 3, 2008)

Lets have a quick court case about my idea, and you decide.

Before we get started, ask your self if you should be on the jourey? What Journey?

Have you been brain washed by a religion? I'm an aethist.

Do you believe in Heaven and Hell? See above.

If at any time during this trial, you feel that it could be possible, would you welcome the idea of trying my idea at that time? I'm confused to what your "idea" is. Is this comminicating via an 8 ball to gain an out of body experience? 

Fact:

1) Science at this time can not tell you if it is possible or not for people after they die, to float out side their bodies, and stay there in that state forever.
they just do not know, and they have no real plans to try and find out.

-Science can't tell you anything. Even a sound Theory in science is not a fact. Science acknowledges and adapts to ever changing discovery. Who is the "they" in your sentence? And I believe the 21 grams theory/experiment, while debatable is proof that some people in the scientific community do find death/afterlife the subject of study.

2) Science knows that energy can not be made, destroyed, it can only change form.
- this is law of thermodynamics. Transformation of energy will eventually all go to entropy, or heat given off (non usable energy) in chemical reactions. Science knows energy is not made or destroyed, but science knows where all the energy will eventually be going. (2nd law of thermodynamics) 

3) Science don't know what is inside energy
-Energy is a unit of measurement, or defined usually as the capacity to do work. Here's an example:
Ek=1/2*M*V^2

Here, Kinetic energy (Ek) is defined as mass of object times velocity of object squared, divided by 2. Therefore, what is inside kinetic energy is physical velocity and mass quantity. This is what is "inside" kinetic energy. It's not someting you take apart like an atom. 

4) After reviewing what sciene knows and don't know, it is safe to say, that anything to do with my idea will fall in an area, that will not break any science laws. The fact is, I will actually be using information that science already knows, to help this case. 

-I'm still confused at what act you will be performing. If it's an out of body expereince well, there might be other laws you brought up that might conflict with what you are saying. Again, I'm not sure what your "idea" is to tell you or not.

Anybody off the street as a witness:

Do you swear to tell the truth and nothing but the truth, so help you? 

-??? Why do I have to swear anything? I'm telling the truth. But I'm not convinced that these questions are helping anything.

Do you feel you think with in your body?
-My brain is in my body. That's where the thinking is done.

Are you the only person thinking inside your body?
-Right and left brain might actually act as two independant thinking parts. The definition of you and person might depend as the right brain actually has no speaking capacity but can influence thought. Now if the overall affect is that, all of my brain works together to create me, then yes. But so would anything that would feel like "me" inside my body, even if it was not.

Who is the one responsible for making sure your heart is working every day? 
Heart beating? Um... That would be the involuntary contraction of the heart muscles caused by the AV nodes, the SA nodes and last but not least, the purkenji fibers. 

Who is the one that is always taking you out of pain and into pleasure?
-No one.

Do you know how fast the Earth is moving as you read my thoughts?
-I am not reading your thoughts. But it's moving as fast as it was whether I could or could not read your thoughts. If this is thought per speed ratio, I'd have to do the math. But right now I'm reading 0 thoughts, therefore the ratio is zip and zilch.

Do you know of anything on this Earth that does not have a right or left to it?
-I'm directionally dyslexic.... so that would be me.

Tim... I stopped becuase, as you can tell from my cynical (but honest) answers, you are going to get ridiculous and unclear responses from this. The only reason I stopped to reply is becuase the section on science alone appeared very unhelpful to your cause as well as misunderstood. 

I wish you luck on your idea, I'm just not sure that pitching it via these statements are helping your cause. It leaves me confused on what your idea is, what you are trying to show you can do, and what affect you precieve it to have. 

Hope this helps.

Kay


----------



## tim484848 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for reading my thoughts,

I am the author to this topic, I am not a writer. When first posting on this site, I did not know what to expect. Most sites are not as open minded as you from the get go, and now I must respect that, because it does make me better.

I look to you as mentors, and I will try and be more focused now, that you are willing to reply back.

Thank you for reading my thoughts,
Tim


----------



## tim484848 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for reading my thoughts,

I would like the opportunity to work with the patients of BrainGate through out my life, informing them about my idea to use them to try and communicate back with us after they die, using the BrainGate machine again for at least twenty four hours after their death.

If they volinteer to try my idea, the labor cost will be free, because I will be offering my time as well.

They are already using the machine that can communicate with thought now, so the the devise that will be needed is already in place with the patients, and the staff that is doing it, do not have to help, unless they want too, so that will be free as well.

The evidence of my will only come from results made by people in the position to make it possible.

My idea is banking on the patient confidence in trying the idea, and having the machine in place at least 48 hours after their death, in respect to the patients wishes, that will be decided at some point, if they indeed want to explore the opportunity.

I hope that helps a little, 

Tim


----------



## tim484848 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for reading my thoughts,
Giants 17
Patriots 14
Never under estimate the unexpected when it comes to the power of your own energy to make something happen that has never happened before.
People might think and feel that they know how things will turn out, but Plaxico Burress was using the energy of something that was bigger than him self to make it happen this time, and you can do it as well.
Listen to your inner thoughts, not what other people try and tell you can't be done,
and you too can make a difference when it comes to your future communication needs.
My topic might not have the power of all hose expensive commercials that were shown through that game, but the message is still important when you compare it to what your options are right now.
Some will tell you that it is not possible, they will lead you to believe that it sounds complicated at best, but so was trying to beat the best football team in history, and all they can say after the smoke clears is this. We are disappointed.
Don't make the same mistake that they did, and be disappointed with your communication options for your future.
Everything in life happens for a reason, and this idea is no different.
Thank you for reading my thoughts,
Tim


----------



## DeeKing (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds complicated to me, much easier just to communicate with the dead and accept out of body experiences if you have them?

Hey, TV and radio were considered imposible before somebody deiscovered the actual communication medium.   Science shapes up to cover facts not the other way around.

Sometimes people deny the facts and try to disprove not look for the reason....

Ivor


----------



## tim484848 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for reading my invisible thoughts, with those of your own.


My idea concept has all the facts you will ever need.


My idea concept is News today, just like it was News when one of the worlds greatest inventors, Thomas A. Edison announced it to the public in his time.

Do you know why we did not do it back then, like I want to do it now?


I do

Science already knows I am right, but they can't seam to get passed their mindset of doing everything by the book in baby step procedures.

I am claiming that i can do my idea concept right now for Free.

Right now!


I did not stutter!!!

Please take some time to stutter, and kick as many tires as you would like, but I can still do it right now, if the red tape was taken back, to allow me the opportunity.

My idea concept fixes almost every major problem facing us today, if not all of them, and I know how we can do it for Free!


If words have value, as some claim they do, then what part of this idea concept are you having a problem with?

Some would like to write me off with never having the chance to try my idea.

Is that the way you feel?

Would you rather let another country do it first?

Why not right me off after I am given a chance to try my free experiment?

Why?

O.J. got a chance to do several things before his time ran out.

You have to admit that there is nobody else in the world even close to a free back up plan like mine.

That has to count for something, before I even get into the good stuff.

Guess what you are free to talk about this free idea concept of mine.

Who else do you know that could figure out how to even begin to have the plan that I have?

This is news, because I claim I can do it.

The Dr. Phil show contacted me at least a week ago, and wanted to know if I am still interested in being on that show.

My being is interested on informing as many people as i can, until i am given the chance to make your life better, even though you don't know that yet.

Yes you can talk about this topic, because science is.

Last year they thought they tricked our brain into out of body experiences, but they changed their tune, after i explained to them that if your inner energy can be tricked, it can also work.

this year they got funding to do even more research with your tax dollars in this field, but it is still miles and miles behind where i am at.

I am at that point where it is Headline News!

I am at the end of the follow through, just waiting on you!

Thank you for reading my invisible thoughts, with those of your own.

Tim


----------



## Linton Robinson (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought I made my position clear to you on this last week when you were still thinking it up.


----------



## tim484848 (Oct 5, 2008)

lin said:


> I thought I made my position clear to you on this last week when you were still thinking it up.


 

I checked, you did not!

looks like you are trying to sell a book though

Thank you for reading my invisible thoughts, with those of your own.

tim484848


----------

